
Pierre's Puzzle - beefman
https://www.av8n.com/physics/pierre-puzzle.htm
======
beefman
Solution: [https://www.av8n.com/physics/pierre-
answer.htm](https://www.av8n.com/physics/pierre-answer.htm)

